# Uk people



## Pika (Oct 23, 2011)

This is for the people living in uk or no about uk ... Where do you shop for your food? Mines at iceland I spend like £60 every 2 weeks I'm thinking of upping the money to 70 every 2 weeks and going to sainbury? Or do you guys like somthing else? Really interested to know what you guys go to.... Thanks


----------



## Hench (Oct 23, 2011)

Aldi.


----------



## Pika (Oct 23, 2011)

Really bro? Lol how much you spending ?


----------



## Pika (Oct 23, 2011)

In Iceland I pay £6 for 900g of chicken


----------



## Hench (Oct 23, 2011)

£7 for a kilo of chicken and it's good quality. I probably spend 50-60 quid a week on food.


----------



## Pika (Oct 23, 2011)

What! Are ya jokin me? A week ? How old are ya? I'm still in college man that's fucking loads!! So can I shop online for it aswel?


----------



## Pika (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm looking on there now it don't  show much maybe il have to go in and take alook so sainbury is just shit right ? Lool


----------



## Pika (Oct 23, 2011)

and btw I'm talking about boneless skinless chicken


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 23, 2011)

drive out to a farm and steal a chicken


----------



## Pika (Oct 23, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Pika (Oct 23, 2011)

No for real I want to know because after my cutting ima need bigger and better foods ..


----------



## trapzilla (Oct 23, 2011)

Costco, for everything.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 23, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Costco, for everything.


 x2 but i odnt think they have costco in the UK


----------



## Pika (Oct 23, 2011)

Yh I ain't heard of it anyways ... Agh I guess I need to searh every store in the uk try and find the best one


----------



## trapzilla (Oct 23, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> x2 but i odnt think they have costco in the UK


 
Well as a UK resident we definitely do. Shop there every week 20 minutes up the road



Pika said:


> Yh I ain't heard of it anyways ... Agh I guess I need to searh every store in the uk try and find the best one


 
Well I suggest you google costco, its a wholesaler. 2.5kg chicken for £17 if I am right. 36 eggs for about £8


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 23, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Well as a UK resident we definitely do. Shop there every week 20 minutes up the road


 nice didnt no that! i love costco!


----------



## Pika (Oct 23, 2011)

What are you for real man? £17 that much chicken  it's a legit shop tho? Not like a market place?


----------



## Pika (Oct 23, 2011)

Is that boneless chicken tho? I get 900g of chicken from Iceland alone I spend about 60 every 2 weeks but ima get it up to 70 .... Need better food I mean here's what I'm trying to aim for 

Meal 1 60g  protein
Meal 2 60g 
Meal 3 60g
Meal 4 60g 


Right now it's 

Meal 1 35g
Meal 2 30g
Meal 3. 60g
Meal 4. 60g 

So I want to find a good store to do this ...... Only one I can see is sainbury but it's abit much tho


----------



## essential (Oct 23, 2011)

Sainsburys, 24 free range eggs at £2 at the moment.
Chicken thighs and drumsticks 660 grams at £2 a pack so thats about £8 for 2.5kgs.
I dont buy chicken breast way over priced imo.
Altogether thats about £50 a week for me.


----------



## Pika (Oct 23, 2011)

? Ya think? I don't know I mean it has more  protein in it you not agree?


----------



## suprfast (Oct 23, 2011)

Costco here in the US.  Best part is, one of the largest chicken companies is right up the road from me.


----------



## trapzilla (Oct 23, 2011)

Pika said:


> What are you for real man? £17 that much chicken  it's a legit shop tho? Not like a market place?


 
100% £6.35 per kg at the moment. Its a huge store, all over the States and now here.



Pika said:


> Is that boneless chicken tho? I get 900g of chicken from Iceland alone I spend about 60 every 2 weeks but ima get it up to 70 .... Need better food I mean here's what I'm trying to aim for
> 
> Meal 1 60g protein
> Meal 2 60g
> ...


 
Its boneless and skinless. If I was to shop at sainsbury's i'd be screwed.



essential said:


> Sainsburys, 24 free range eggs at £2 at the moment.
> Chicken thighs and drumsticks 660 grams at £2 a pack so thats about £8 for 2.5kgs.
> I dont buy chicken breast way over priced imo.
> Altogether thats about £50 a week for me.


 
But there is higher saturated fat in the thighs and drumstiks and your paying for bone weight aswell. I tried it you need to eat alot more thighs than breast for your macros. The higher fat also reduces the chickens flexibility.



Pika said:


> ? Ya think? I don't know I mean it has more protein in it you not agree?


 
I wouldn't personally. If your training from an athletic point of view think about absorption rates aswell.


----------



## Shaw26 (Oct 24, 2011)

Sainsburys for meat, Asda for their smart price cottage cheese and Costco for the eggs and tuna. to be honest it depends if I'm passing anywhere on the way home from work. I've found that we get ripped off in the UK, nothing is cheap!


----------



## Pika (Oct 24, 2011)

Yh iknow bro I mean 55 to 60g of pro per meal is decent


----------



## essential (Oct 24, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> .
> 
> But there is higher saturated fat in the thighs and drumstiks and your paying for bone weight aswell. I tried it you need to eat alot more thighs than breast for your macros. The higher fat also reduces the chickens flexibility.
> 
> ...


----------



## cube789 (Oct 24, 2011)

Shaw26 said:


> I've found that we get ripped off in the UK, nothing is cheap!


 
ugh dont get me started 

it amazes me how families on benefits can afford to order take out every night... where as on the other hand we have to shop smart just to be able to afford to eat healthily


----------



## smaj210 (Oct 24, 2011)

i get my meat from the local butchers.
chicken 5lb for 12 quid
steak mince 5% fat 5 lb for 12 quid

same with other meats like prok etc

for fruit and veg and eggs i go to aldi.
10 large eggs are 99p fruit and veg is about 59p

also aldi do 1k chicken breast for 4 quid i think, and there frozen angus beef mince is about 4 quid for a kilo and tastes ok
aldi cottage cheese 69p for 300g 45g protein


----------



## Hench (Oct 24, 2011)

ice_cube789 said:


> ugh dont get me started
> 
> it amazes me how families on benefits can afford to order take out every night... where as on the other hand we have to shop smart just to be able to afford to eat healthily



Daily Mail reader by any chance?


----------



## cube789 (Oct 24, 2011)

No, I live in the scrotum of London, so it's what I *see* everrryday

On benefits by any chance ?


----------



## squigader (Oct 24, 2011)

I travel a lot, and from my time in the UK:

Costco (yes it's in the UK). Buy a ton of meat, canned foods, veggies, milk, frozen everything
Tesco - everything else

That's all you need.


----------



## Pika (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks guys .


Just wanted to ask is it me or when I weigh my meat it's 200g or near enough ... When its cooked it goes down like 100 g ?? Am I cooking wrong lol ?


----------



## smaj210 (Oct 24, 2011)

no some meats have added water which is lost during cooking. if the meat you have looses 50% of its weight then that is crap meat. Change brands/suppliers


----------



## Pika (Oct 25, 2011)

No fucking way!!! Are you kidding me man? It also sometimes goes down to about 80g instead of 200g lmao

No wounded it's so fucking cheap man are you kidding me this is crazy Iv been buying this meat over and over again 900g ... I cook it in bolides water you'd think water wouldn't go from it lol .... Thanks a lot man I'm def going to change not just meat but hole frigin store!! Fake frigin meat man!!!!


----------



## Pika (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm sorry but no wounder I mean my cutting diets going ok but I'm losing muscle .... It's because with all my food instead of eatin around 200g of pro I'm eating about 130g! Crazy stuff


----------



## Pika (Oct 25, 2011)

So is that why in sainbury it's around 450g of chicken? Is it because it has no water in and it's pure chicken


----------



## smaj210 (Oct 25, 2011)

i dont know about sainburies. i get mine from the local butcher. it looses about 30g water weight from about 250g breast.

Aldi chicken breast that is frozen looses very little water, i cant comment on other supermarkets though


----------



## Pika (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh man its hard I need to set my shit right man I'm changing gym too I mean I pay 36 pounds a mouth that's a lot right? It's so small it has no hammer strength mashine or nothing dumbbell stop at 40kg witch I can't hit that but I can hit 30kg to 32kg so not far off man


----------



## eng (Oct 26, 2011)

Heron,iceland, Market


----------



## eng (Oct 26, 2011)

Pika said:


> Oh man its hard I need to set my shit right man I'm changing gym too I mean I pay 36 pounds a mouth that's a lot right?


wow, that is awful. i am glad i have everything at home


----------



## smaj210 (Oct 26, 2011)

Pika said:


> Oh man its hard I need to set my shit right man I'm changing gym too I mean I pay 36 pounds a mouth that's a lot right? It's so small it has no hammer strength mashine or nothing dumbbell stop at 40kg witch I can't hit that but I can hit 30kg to 32kg so not far off man




that is shit mines 17 quid a month


----------



## Hench (Oct 26, 2011)

Pika said:


> Oh man its hard I need to set my shit right man I'm changing gym too I mean I pay 36 pounds a mouth that's a lot right? It's so small it has no hammer strength mashine or nothing dumbbell stop at 40kg witch I can't hit that but I can hit 30kg to 32kg so not far off man



Yeah fuck that, find an independent gym somewhere, those fitness clubs take the piss when it comes to fees.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Oct 26, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> x2 but i odnt think they have costco in the UK



of course they do, just not many


----------



## lee111s (Oct 27, 2011)

I buy my meat from the local Wholesaler. 5kilos of boneless skinless chicken breast for £21. 30 eggs for £2.50 Cracking (no pun intended!) quality, fresh and not filled with water or preservatives that you may find in supermarket meat. Their steaks are unreal too!

For veggies and potatoes, again local market in town. Relatively cheap and quality. For my rice I bought a 10Kilo bag of basmati rice from an Indian foods supermarket for the stupidly expensive price of £10.99  Pasta is cheap enough to buy from the supermarket

I get a good load of calories first thing when I wake up with a shake. Use fine oats from Whey Protein | Sports Nutrition | Supplements | Bodybuilding Supplements | Protein Supplements (£9.99 for 5kilos) along with you favoured whey protein. Throw in some olive oil/peanut butter/double cream for your fats. A banana too...you can easily get 7-800 cals in.

If you shop smart there's no need to spend loads.


----------



## Schez (Oct 27, 2011)

Tesco - but look for deals. Get all fruit/salad/veggies at Aldi


----------



## BBBB (Oct 27, 2011)

£264.61 a month, i shop at asda or tesco well if asda is out of stock of something i'll drive to tesco but always start off at asda even tho the staff there are dickheads,  i would shop at iceland, aldi, lidi or morrison to make some saving but i only get time to shop at night and asda and tesco are 24/7, my monthly shopping would be somthing like this


asda tuna @ 45 x 40 total £18 (this works out for a whole month)
asda kiddney beans @16 x 50 total £8 (this works out for a whole month)
asda oats @ 79? x 15 total £7.90 (this works out for a whole month)
asda frozen corn @ 94 x 10 total £9.40 (this works out for a whole month)
asda frozen brocoli @ 94 x 20 total £18.80 (this works out for a whole month)
asda tin 420g Wild Pacific Pink Salmon @ £2.98 x 8 total £23.84 (this works out for a whole month)



fresh oranges 5pack @ £1 x 2 total £2 (this works out for one week, month £8)
fresh bell peppers 6pack @ 1.53 x 3 total £4.59 (this works out for one week, month £18.36)
fresh apples 6pack @ £2 x 1 total £2 (this works out for one week, month £8)
fresh green beans @ £1 x 4 total £4 (this works out for one week, month £16)
(tesco)fesh carrots @ 79 x 2 total £1.58 (this works out for one week, month £6.32)

asda milk(red top) 2 for £2, weekly £4 monthly £20

oilves @ £2 x 2 total £4 (this works out for a whole month)

eggs 18pack @ £1.50 x 8 total £12 ( i end up buying more then 8 depending on familly members how much they steal from my stack lol, i'll just keep it to £12 for the whole month, why buy 30pack eggs for £2.95 when it works out cheaper buying 18pack eggs @ 1.50 buy 2 that works out £3 your just paying 5p more and you get 6 more eggs!!! <----asda should pay me for saying that! lol.


fresh chicken, i buy from my local buchers, every 6 days id buy 6kg of fresh chicken that works out £15 so to sum it up for the whole month it comes to £60

2.5kg protein @ £25.99 for the whole month, i only use protein for my oats thats all i need 2.5kg each month 

this is just my food intake cost


----------



## BBBB (Oct 27, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Well as a UK resident we definitely do. Shop there every week 20 minutes up the road
> 
> 
> 
> Well I suggest you google costco, its a wholesaler. 2.5kg chicken for £17 if I am right. 36 eggs for about £8



thats some bullshit price costco got, i pay £15 for 6kg boneless chicken from my local buchers and costco 36eggs for £8, what kinda eggs are these dinosaurs eggs coz thats some fucked UP price


----------



## Pika (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol, yh its alot of money the gum dont realy have that much room tho .... Theres a other gym .. Fitness first its a contract tho  .... They got a 4 month one a 12 month and a 24 month one ...... Its stupid like its 34 pounds for 4 months ... 30 pounds for 12 and 25 pounds for 24 months  stupid!


----------



## jimm (Nov 3, 2011)

Aldi spend a little live a lot!


----------

